# How to get to Yas Arena?



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have a ticket to see Metallica live on the 25th. I didn't book my tickets online so can't take their bus, and I don't have a license yet. What is the best and cheapest way to get there? Are there any buses I can take? Taxis would be expensive I believe. I'm kind of in a fix. What to do 

Help


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't they usually have park and ride facilities in Abu Dhabi? Bus from Dubai to Abu Dhabi then bus from Abu Dhabi to Yas. Have no idea about the frequency or availability but I'm sure you can find out by Googling.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are buses quite often from DXB to AD. Do you know where the Ministry of Finance is ? Or the big HSBC building ? The bus station is just steps away from those places... very close to the creek


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The bus goes from the JBR car park opposite The Sheraton and it's Dhs. 85 - www.thinkflash.ae - enjoy!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Don't they usually have park and ride facilities in Abu Dhabi? Bus from Dubai to Abu Dhabi then bus from Abu Dhabi to Yas. Have no idea about the frequency or availability but I'm sure you can find out by Googling.


Buses go from Dubai to Abu Dhabi Bus station. I however can't seem to find any information as to how to get to Yas arena from the Abu Dhabi bus station, and neither can I find the timings for the buses. I'd be troubled if buses aren't going to Dubai anymore once the concert ends at maybe 11ish/12?



Canuck_Sens said:


> There are buses quite often from DXB to AD. Do you know where the Ministry of Finance is ? Or the big HSBC building ? The bus station is just steps away from those places... very close to the creek


Would you happen to know what the timings are? and where do they drop you in Abu Dhabi? and how to get to Yas arena from there?



BedouGirl said:


> The bus goes from the JBR car park opposite The Sheraton and it's Dhs. 85 - Home | Flash - enjoy!


That's only for people who booked the bus ride with the ticket and got them online  I already got the ticket so I can't book a seat on the bus.

Thanks for all the info everyone. I'm looking into it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't Virgin have bus tickets for sale too? They usually ask if I want bus tickets when I buy tickets from there.

You could always try calling up the organisers and asking about transport between the venue and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a telephone number 02 509 8000 - might be worth giving them a call?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Gavtek and BedouGirl, I'll try calling them and see how that goes


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

/\/\ETALLICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cant wait.......


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

marc said:


> /\/\ETALLICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait.......


I can relate to that


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw them at Sonisphere this year already in UK and they were amazing, cant wait to see them over here..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've got 2 spare tickets if anyone's interested, 250 Dhs each.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You should have told me earlier!


----------

